# [solved] web-bittorrent client with partial download feature

## kEiNsTeiN

Hi! 

I'm looking for a bittorrent-client I can run on my server, with a good web-interface, and, most important, the ability to choose which files to download off a multi-file-torrent.

I use mldonkey right now, which has an awesome web-interface, but can only download the full directory.

I don't have X on that server, so if I chose Azureus (which has that ability), I would have to search for a work-around for that X dependency. And I dont even know if the swing web-interface can actually do what the normal gui can... and it's HUGE (104 MB with all the dependencies.. source-files!!)

Any ideas?Last edited by kEiNsTeiN on Sat Jun 02, 2007 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fembot

ssh in and run rtorrent through a screen session .

It is ncurses based

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

I actually really _want_ a daemon-like program with html web-interface...

otherwise I couldn't specify to download only 2 files at-a-time and a global speed limit etc.

----------

## fembot

You can do that with rtorrent quite easily!

In my book, rtorrent is the best torrent client out there.  It runs really light - on a 100mbit box, with 10 torrents running no more then 80mb of ram would be used.

Though, i am guessing you want the html interface for less nix savvy people that want to use it...in that case, you are pretty much stuck with azureus.  Az has a headless, command line based interface and of course it has the html-gui pluggins.  

Seriously, take a look at rtorrent.  It is awesome  :Smile: 

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/

Screenshots:

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/Screenshots

----------

## bajaguy

Take a look at:

http://www.torrentflux.com/

----------

## mudrii

rtorrent is the most easiest shell torrent client.

it has some small problems too but is the best that we can find on the Linux.

just try it and you will see.

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

well... does rtorrent/torrentflux support partial download? This is the top priority, otherwie I could jsut keep using mldonkey, as over the past 2 years...

what is torrentflux? I don't get it. Is it a stand-alone program, written in PHP, or a client for bittorando or another real bittorrent client?

----------

## mudrii

rtorrent do not have support for partial download  :Sad: 

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

if torrentflux doesn't support that either, can I control that feature of Azureus with the/a web-interface? Or is it just the java-gui?

----------

## huehnerhose

Don't know if mldonkey got partial download support, but they included bittorrent lately, and it gots a webfrontend - maybe take a look

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

awesome, I love people who read carefully...

I'm already using mldonkey right now, it doesn't support patial download:

http://savannah.nongnu.org/task/?4755

----------

## think4urs11

ctorrent+ctcs should be able to to that: http://www.rahul.net/dholmes/ctorrent/

 *Quote:*   

> Specify a file in the torrent to download as a priority; the file numbers can be seen with the -x option. Only pieces that are part of this file will be downloaded until the file is complete. At that point, the next file will be targeted. When the last (highest-numbered) file in the torrent is completed, this option is deactivated and the remaining pieces of the torrent will be downloaded.

 

----------

## vandien

By partial download, you mean the ability to not download certain files? rtorrent has this feature. You can set the priority for torrents, or specific files in the torrents (high, low, off). Turning files off means they will not be downloaded. Use the arrow keys to navigate "into" a torrent and either space or +/- to change priority. rtorrent also "watches" a directory for new torrents, so you could set up a samba share, or just scp torrents into the directory and they would start downloading automatically.

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

hey, I tried torrentflux just-for-fun, and it does support partial download! It even encourages it by deseleting everything  :Wink: 

awesome. rtorrent seems quite good too, but I'd like a fancy web-interface, and that doesn't exist yet...

thanks, everyone!

----------

## bajaguy

 *kEiNsTeiN wrote:*   

> hey, I tried torrentflux just-for-fun, and it does support partial download! It even encourages it by deseleting everything 
> 
> awesome. rtorrent seems quite good too, but I'd like a fancy web-interface, and that doesn't exist yet...
> 
> thanks, everyone!

 

Awesome! Did you use the web-apps overlay?

----------

## truc

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> ctorrent+ctcs should be able to to that: http://www.rahul.net/dholmes/ctorrent/

 

++ couldn't agree more  :Razz: 

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

bajaguy: nope, didn't know that one existed.

I still dont unterstand how torrentflux works.. how does it keep that python script opened? should php close it after 120 seconds??

well, anyways, I might only use it for partial downloads, I grew accustomed to mldonkey, and even have a (self-adapted) firefox-greasemonkey script that automatically adds torrent files to the download list on the mldonkey-server on another machine (works with torrentspy, isohunt, mininova, torrent.to and eztv)

awesome  :Very Happy: 

ctcs didn't work for me... there were no options and.. nothing... maybe I did something wrong... but seemed a little plain anyways...

----------

